# minikin v1.5 - tfv8 or smok alien - tfv8 baby????



## Vape_Da_Ape (8/11/16)

wasuuuuuuuuuuup....... 

hey guys back again after many moons of zero contact up in here lol , having some decision making issues again lol yeah yeah i know im always confused buy hey who isnt when it comes to selecting a new mod and tank 

small history lesson 101 quick.............. sooooooo i had an eleaf ipower paired with a tfv8 baby and sold it within a week or so based on battery not lasting and the tank being very thirsty 
i then opted to start using my wifes ijust s which i enjoyed till all the coils burnt out, the one didnt last more than a day 

so yes i went back to the stinkies lol but only when drinking atleast , inbetween im fine 
so yes back to topic guys , which would be a better combo as im not a fan yet of coil builds so commercial will be the way for now 

i have been reading alot of people selling their smok aliens almost within the same day of getting it and i see plently people complaining hence why ive opted for the trusty minikin 1.5 as people also dont like the v2 as much .

thanx in advance 
peace out


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

Tfv8 baby is a beaut, but it's thirsty


----------



## Cor (8/11/16)

I got a minikin v1 not so long ago and i havent hadd any problems what so ever.I think and know its the best decion i ever made concerning a modd so if you wana go for the v1.5 go for it i think it coz if the v1 iz so awesome the v1.5 can only be better.


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

Welcome back! Always good to to get back to vaping after analogues  

I would look at the VTC Dual as well , that way you have a single 18650 while travelling and switch to dual batts if needed.

Tank wise look at the Estoc , great tank , cheap ceramic coils , no fuss ...... 

I have a suspicion you will be doing a lot of reading ;p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anees Kara (8/11/16)

Tfv8 baby with minikun v2 is marvellous


----------



## Anees M Kara (8/11/16)

Minikin v2 with tfv8 baby is marvelous yes thirsty but brill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/11/16)

There is a R50 price difference between the miniking 1.5 and v2. I would rather take the newer device. Are you keen to build a coil maybe?


----------



## Anees M Kara (8/11/16)

Where u based?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (8/11/16)

I'm based in bedfordview Jozi, @Kalashnikov I'm not keen to build as yet , but maybe at a later stage I will start bud , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (8/11/16)

The v1.5 and v2 are both fantastic mods, but personaly, touchscreen on a mod is not my cup of tea, so i stuck with the v1.5, the downside is that this mod was built with 22mm atties in mind, if you use sleeves, it dosent look bad at all with a 25

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> I'm based in bedfordview Jozi, @Kalashnikov I'm not keen to build as yet , but maybe at a later stage I will start bud ,



I find building tedious as well , hence I buy pre-built coils , works out a bit more but definitely cheaper than commercial coils and the flavour trade off is a bonus commercial vs pre-built


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (8/11/16)

whats the diff between pre built vs commercial coils


----------



## Daniel (8/11/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> whats the diff between pre built vs commercial coils



Prebuilt are like your Alien builds , fused what whats etc , and commercial are those jobbies you get with the Sub Tanks : 

UD Pre Built Aliens : 






Commercial CCells :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/16)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> whats the diff between pre built vs commercial coils


Pre-built means pre wound, you still have to install and wick it.
Commercial is a coil in a housing pre wick that you just have to screw in an atty.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/11/16)

Perfect combo.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (8/11/16)

okay shot gents now it makes sense , so pre built is a better way to go? looks easier than building your own but now could a tfv8 us pre built built coils? , do i need to get a deck first? do pre built coils make the tank hold more liquid?

which tank is advisable over the tfv8 if im going the pre built way?
is the minkin v2 that much better than the v1.5? is the touch screen and wattage the only difference


----------



## BashCT (12/12/16)

So what did you end up going with....and how are you finding it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/12/16)

BashCT said:


> So what did you end up going with....and how are you finding it?



hey buddy , havent went with anything as yet which is bad as the temptation to smoke whilst drinking is intense , i'm leaning towards the mikin v1.5 really like that mod just the tank selection is the confusing part now

Reactions: Like 1


----------

